# Breeder in Louisiana



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am starting to seriously think about getting a sibling for Sophie. I've been taking with hubby about it and tonight he actually said that's something we should look into. Anyway, there is a breeder in Louisiana about 45 minutes away from my home. They are Divine Maltese. The website looks very legitimate. It is www.divinemaltese.com. Does anyone know about them? What age should Sophie be for the best time to get a sibling? Thanks!

Linda


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am starting to seriously think about getting a sibling for Sophie. I've been taking with hubby about it and tonight he actually said that's something we should look into. Anyway, there is a breeder in Louisiana about 45 minutes away from my home. They are Divine Maltese. The website looks very legitimate. It is www.divinemaltese.com. Does anyone know about them? What age should Sophie be for the best time to get a sibling? Thanks!
> 
> Linda[/B]


I can't say I have personal experience with them, but Divine is one of the top breeders in the country. They have a good reputation. I also cannot answer about what age is best....sorry. Good luck in your search.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa!!! You found one of the best of the best!!!







Larry Stanberry who IS Divine Maltese is a member here but hasn't posted lately. You are very, very lucky to live near such an outstanding breeder. Several SM members got their babies from them. I'm sure they'll see your post and respond.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Whoa!!! You found one of the best of the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be wonderful! This is really good news.

Linda


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*THUMBS UP to Devine!! And you are so close!!!!!

Age question: We got our second Maltese, Elliott (who is only 1 week different in age than our first, Chomper) at 4.5 months old. Chomper had such terrible separation anxiety that it broke our heart to just leave him alone in a room. His story is on here. We always say that we got Chomper a puppy, named Elliott!!!!

But there are multiple Maltese families on here that are months or years apart. And everyone is happy!!

I think the hardest thing about having 2 puppies was the potty training. Chomper had a pretty good handle on it but Elliott was a little harder. But you know, they do take after each other and I think Chomper did a good job of training Elliott!!!!














*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=278748
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe their girls are hard to come by and are very expensive. But I've seen boy puppies on their site at very reasonable prices. I see that they have two darling boys on their site now that will be ready at the end of Nov. Good luck!! I hope it works out.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I believe their girls are hard to come by and are very expensive. But they've had darling boy puppies on their site at very reasonable prices. Good luck!! I hope it works out.
[/QUOTE]

If you already have a girl what would be a better sibling another girl or a boy or does it make a difference?

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> If you already have a girl what would be a better sibling another girl or a boy or does it make a difference?
> 
> Linda[/B]


I had a girl first and then got a boy. I wanted the experience of having both sexes. We have situations with two girls and one of each here on SM and just about all of them get along. In my case, Kallie was two-years old and very submissive and not well socialized and she was scared of Catcher, even when he was a puppy. But now they play very well together but are not best friends. He is the alpha and is rather showy with it.

It's hard to know for sure how it might work out.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lucky you to live so close to Divine! 

You can't go wrong with a puppy from them!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am also close to Divine's location and I spoke with them when I was looking for Hope. They did not have a girl available at that time but I had very nice conversations with both Angie and Larry. I also got a nice email from Angie after I got Hope from Ta-Jon. 

My two maltese are from two different breeders, both of which I have been very happy with. I have always had girl puppies and have had no problems. Right now, though, I am thinking that I may get a boy the next time around......


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You picked a very good breeder. Would love to have a girl from them too. Keep my fingers crossed they will have a litter soon so you can get a girl from them.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My Bella







is from Divine.








IMO you have found the cream of the crop in Maltese breeders!










~Carole~


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like to wait until the first dog is an adult and trained as I want them before adding another dog. My normal rule is age 2. Anywhere after the first is a year old may be okay depending on the dog. 2 puppies is too much work and tends to create more problems than its worth.


----------

